# Toilets in campervans - advice please



## orcadia (Oct 13, 2019)

We've got a campervan and have no shower or toilet. I'm keen to do some wild camping. I've seen some solar showers but am undecided what to do about toilets. It would be great to get some advice from those who've been there, so to say. Do we buy a Thetford? Where do we store it in the campervan (which has very limited storage)? And then there's the practicalities of using it..... Toilet tent pitched outside? But then that's not really unobtrusive wild camping... How do others solve this problem?


----------



## izwozral (Oct 13, 2019)

This seems a cheap solution to me and more comfortable than just a bucket with a bag in it. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kampa-khaz...nt=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-706998970728&psc=1


----------



## Millie Master (Oct 13, 2019)

It all depends on the size/model of your campervan?
I have a LWB H2 Renault Master and I fitted the shower/loo room into its own room between the rear wheel boxes.  The loo is a Thetford cassette which for the 2 of us can last 3 days between flush outs.


----------



## colinm (Oct 13, 2019)

You can carry a stand alone (should that be sit alone  ) toilet which can be stored anywhere it fits when not in use.








						11 Best Campervan Toilets For Your Next Off Grid Adventure
					

What are the most important things to think about when completing a camper conversion? What van life essentials come at the top of the list, the things that the van life influencers on your favourite Van Life Instagram accounts use every day and rely on more than anything? Sure, there’s solar...




					vanclan.co


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 13, 2019)

izwozral said:


> This seems a cheap solution to me and more comfortable than just a bucket with a bag in it. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kampa-khaz...nt=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-706998970728&psc=1


As long as you remember to take the inner lid off


----------



## witzend (Oct 13, 2019)

Whats a camper van without toilet or shower ? Delivery van


----------



## orcadia (Oct 13, 2019)

colinmd said:


> You can carry a stand alone (should that be sit alone  ) toilet which can be stored anywhere it fits when not in use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's a really useful link.


----------



## alcam (Oct 13, 2019)

Millie Master said:


> It all depends on the size/model of your campervan?
> I have a LWB H2 Renault Master and I fitted the shower/loo room into its own room between the rear wheel boxes.  The loo is a Thetford cassette which for the 2 of us can last 3 days between flush outs.
> View attachment 73962View attachment 73963View attachment 73964


Very impressive . Did you think about putting a crapflap in the door and having some kind of electrical ejection system ?


----------



## spigot (Oct 13, 2019)

Or use the nearest bush!


----------



## Shockingdog (Oct 13, 2019)

We have been wilding over the years although we do have a shower on board we never use it. Instead we carry one of the large plastic tubs used in gardens. We fill it with hot water and stand in it and have a strip wash. (Put a cover on the floor first.) we do not use large domestic towels the are to difficult to dry. You will find that a large dry flannel will dry you very well. 
Empty the tub outside when finished and then use it for general storage.Job done.(By the way do not forget to draw the curtains van)


----------



## colinm (Oct 13, 2019)

orcadia said:


> Thanks, that's a really useful link.



I think Romahome use the Porta Potti for their small campers which don't have a separate washroom, if they work as well as the bigger Thetford's that should be a good choice, but I've never had one.


----------



## suneye (Oct 13, 2019)

I don't think that you need a shower to be clean.  Just think of the space, water and energy that is needed for you to stand under running water.  I agree that a strip wash is just as effective.  We use public toilets as much as possible and for emergencies we have a porta potty qube for 'emergencies' and that fits under our fixed bed and takes up very little room.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 13, 2019)

Never go past a Macdonalds., without using their facilities..
You can extend the time between having to empty your cassette if you try not to pee in it all the time, ( Alternatives are available, if you use your imagination ), and use a detergent spray rather than flushing.


----------



## harrow (Oct 13, 2019)

A comfort fabric conditioner bottle might come in handy for liquids.


----------



## orcadia (Oct 13, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> Never go past a Macdonalds., without using their facilities..
> You can extend the time between having to empty your cassette if you try not to pee in it all the time, ( Alternatives are available, if you use your imagination ), and use a detergent spray rather than flushing.



Thanks, that's useful advice about using a detergent spray. I did laugh at the McDonalds comment though - we tend to visit the Highlands and rural areas of Scotland - not a lot of McD's to be found there.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 13, 2019)

A small porta potty as above post can be slipped under a seat/bed compartment with a curtain,say at rear of van,i have a toilet /wash room but no shower,we have a 12volt flip down unit with a waste pipe through floor to a underslung tank.


----------



## Caz (Oct 13, 2019)

In my Trooper, there is a dedicated cupboard under the sink that the smallest Porta Potti fits in. However, I needed the cupboard for my shoes so the Potti just sat on the floor with a cushion on top that had a "skirt". I used it as a footstool when sitting in the reversed passenger seat. At night it stayed there, ready for use.

The only downside was that I had to draw all the curtains if I wanted to use it in daytime.

The kitchen sink was a good size and easy for a strip wash. Again, with all curtains closed!


----------



## n brown (Oct 13, 2019)

Caz said:


> In my Trooper, there is a dedicated cupboard under the sink that the smallest Porta Potti fits in. However, I needed the cupboard for my shoes so the Potti just sat on the floor with a cushion on top that had a "skirt". I used it as a footstool when sitting in the reversed passenger seat. At night it stayed there, ready for use.
> 
> The only downside was that I had to draw all the curtains if I wanted to use it in daytime.
> 
> The kitchen sink was a good size and easy for a strip wash. Again, with all curtains closed!


didn't the sink plug leave an impression on your bum ?


----------



## n brown (Oct 13, 2019)

i think a wee bucket should be a part of every motorhome to save cassette space . choose one with a comfortable rim ! and maybe a lid . i saw a porta potti fitted nicely into one of these Ikea boxes


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 13, 2019)

n brown said:


> i think a wee bucket should be a part of every motorhome to save cassette space . choose one with a comfortable rim ! and maybe a lid . i saw a porta potti fitted nicely into one of these Ikea boxes View attachment 73974


I do hope you did not test it in ikea.


----------



## alcam (Oct 13, 2019)

n brown said:


> didn't the sink plug leave an impression on your bum ?


Maybe a good fit ?


----------



## caledonia (Oct 14, 2019)

We have the smallest thetford thunder box that fits under the bed of our VW T5.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 14, 2019)

Oh and dont forget to open all the windows when using said thunderboxes.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 14, 2019)

When we had an older T4 campervan it had a porta potti in a cupboard. You had to remember to get it out of the cupboard before you pulled the bed out & it just about fit at the end of the bed.


----------



## AMcQ46 (Oct 14, 2019)

we have the Dometic that is shown in the "top 11" link.  it fits in the cupboard under the sink in our Transit dayvan.  like others have said... make sure you take it out before you set the bed up as it blocks access to the cupboard!

the non crude user review would be:
great for #1s, but you need A GOOD AIM with #2s to avoid them not flushing into the bottom tank.

lessons learned!


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 15, 2019)

I can sell you these cheap.


----------



## n brown (Oct 15, 2019)

that chair/bog's got potential for comedy gold !


----------



## GreggBear (Oct 15, 2019)

Spent ages looking for an affordable left hand Thetford when I did my build. Chosen because it fit just right where I wanted to put it, & no problems so far.


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Oct 26, 2019)

I squeezed a cassette toilet and shower tray at the back door


----------



## R0B (Oct 26, 2019)

MaxusMicky said:


> I squeezed a cassette toilet and shower tray at the back door


Very good!
Does the loo rotate 90 degrees?
I like the slide-out bench arrangement.


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Oct 26, 2019)

R0B said:


> Very good!
> Does the loo rotate 90 degrees?
> I like the slide-out bench arrangement.


No it’s just a fixed (bog) standard cassette toilet I put it there so the Cassette can be taken straight out the rear doors for emptying without cutting holes in the van also it’s just a convenient place out of the way


----------



## vanmandan (Oct 26, 2019)

whilst I have a toilet & shower in my van, I have a friend (American), who refuses to use it when visiting & wishing to make a solid deposit.
he instead insits on findind a large stone in the forrest & makes his deposit beneath it.
(foreigners have such odd notions).
for fluids I prefer a 2 pint plastic milk carton.....emptied responsibly.
 I know of at least one female member who's happy to use a SheWee whilst using the same.



			Amazon.co.uk : shewee urine funnel
		


& as trevskoda points out......
only dirty people wash.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 26, 2019)

You should never wash around the naughty bits as it keeps the flies of ones dinner.


----------



## mickymost (Oct 27, 2019)

orcadia said:


> Thanks, that's useful advice about using a detergent spray. I did laugh at the McDonalds comment though - we tend to visit the Highlands and rural areas of Scotland - not a lot of McD's to be found there.





Are you sure are you really sure I thought in Scotland every other person would have the name McDonald?


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 27, 2019)

vanmandan said:


> whilst I have a toilet & shower in my van, I have a friend (American), who refuses to use it when visiting & wishing to make a solid deposit.
> he instead insits on findind a large stone in the forrest & makes his deposit beneath it.
> (foreigners have such odd notions).
> for fluids I prefer a 2 pint plastic milk carton.....emptied responsibly.
> ...


2 pints,you need to see the doctor.


----------



## bobj808 (Oct 27, 2019)

Whe we bought our camper it had no proper toilet, just a wee low thing kept in a cupboard. A joiner friend removed the wardrobe and installed a small - but big enough - shower room. We got a Thetford Porta Potti (manual one) which sat on the shower tray (took up 2/3 of the tray space). Just lifted it out to have a shower. Liked it as it is the same height as the toilets in our house so no crouching with knees up beside chin lol.


----------

